# Thinking of getting a smoker.



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all, 

Last Summer, I got my first grill. I found that I love cooking meals on the grill. I want to try smoking. I know there are ways to do it on a gas grill. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to have a standalone charcoal smoker or just use my current grill? Please offer your views/opinions.

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## MI Smoke (Apr 16, 2013)

Webber Smoky Mountain-WSM


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 16, 2013)

I have give it my best shots trying to make a gas grill act like a smoker and have not had good results. Its hard to give it the amount of smoke it needs..least on the gasser I have.  For smoking I like electric. This is my current favorite: Academy - Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker and Grill

Hoping Santa will stick this one in my stocking sometime. I have a pal who has one and does caters for other mutual pals who are too lazy to fire up the log burners and pellet poopers. This thing is total set it and forget it. 

SmokinTex Smoker | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Bigwheel, 

Have you used the Brinkmann? if you have, what are your thoughts? I have heard mixed things. 

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 16, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> Webber Smoky Mountain-WSM


This ^^

I've had one for several years and I really like it.  I'm tempted, though, to try building a UDS.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 17, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> Webber Smoky Mountain-WSM


 Do it.  

Unless you want to spend a LOT more money, or spend less money but work your butt off chasing temperatures, get the WSM.  You won't be sorry.

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 17, 2013)

MI Smoke said:


> Webber Smoky Mountain-WSM



Another country heard from *^^^^*


----------



## Max1 (Apr 17, 2013)

There is really nothing wrong with a Brinkmann if you are strapped for cash. Yeah it's a little bit of work to make them effective, but that was all fun for me.  :P I ave 2 Brinkman smokers, and I use both of them alot, but a bit less since I built my UDS. The WSM is really the way to go if you have the money, if you don't, well there are cheaper solutions. What type of smoker were you thinking about getting? An Offset, a box, a bullet, or a reverse flow, and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 17, 2013)

Max said:


> There is really nothing wrong with a Brinkmann if you are strapped for cash. Yeah it's a little bit of work to make them effective, but that was all fun for me. :P I ave 2 Brinkman smokers, and I use both of them alot, but a bit less since I built my UDS. The WSM is really the way to go if you have the money, if you don't, well there are cheaper solutions. What type of smoker were you thinking about getting? An Offset, a box, a bullet, or a reverse flow, and how much do you want to spend?


 
I have no idea what type of smoker I want. I'm a complete smoking newbie. 

What I am looking for is a smoker that I can learn on, not feel I have to upgrade quicker. 

I would like to spend 200 or less if possible but, willing to spend more if I feel it is justified.

I normally will be cooking for 2/3 people and for holidays 15 to 20.  I'm guessing up 50 pounds of meat should cover it. 

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 18, 2013)

I picked up a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker  on the way home from work. 

Now I need to decide what I'm going to smoke this weekend. Suggestions?

Scott


----------



## Max1 (Apr 18, 2013)

You are going to want to season it before you start smoking anything. pretty much what you are going to want to do to season it is, spray down the whole inside with some spray oil like pam for instance, and then turn the heat on and add some wood for about 2 or 3 hours. Then run the temp up as high as it will go for another hour or so, then bring the temp back down to smoking temps and throw another chunk of wood on there for another couple of hours. Others may dis agree with this, but this is the way I have seasoned mine and it has not failed me yet!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 18, 2013)

It was made for briskets..pork loin and butts/picnics..whole birds etc. Not a grand prize winner for ribs. Mine is rigged up like the Aggie Injuneer taught me. A 55 gallon barrel to dunk down over the top. Thats where it lives and the ultimate insulator for cooking in real nasty weather. A big #2 washtub to dunk down on top is also a useful tool for moderate bad weather. They cook great but are wind sensitive. If you ever want to get creative hook one of these gizmos up to it. Give you some heat control. 

AC 110V SCR Electronic Motor Speed Controller Dimmer Controls Temperature 3000W | eBay


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got home from returning the Brinkmann.....


because my girlfriend got me a Master Forge 31.9-in 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker http://www.lowes.com/pd_416467-58355-20071214_4294703215__?productId=4459485&Ntt=smoker#BVRRWidgetID.

Also, I picked an 8.5lb choice brisket.

Scott


----------



## Max1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Shit man I would have taken the Master Forge back. If I had a choice. LOL... We will get you into something good one day! J/P...


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 19, 2013)

Why's that? Several different BBQ sites give it a better review then the Brickmann plus temp control, insulated, etc.

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## Max1 (Apr 19, 2013)

On second thought if you had the Brinkmann I think you did keep the Masterforge. Brinkmann bullets kinda suck and are hard to keep the heat at a higher setting. The two Brinkmanns' that I have are The Trailmaster Limited, which is an offset, and then one like your Masterforge, basically a box, but mine is not electric it is charcoal, or wood for the heat.

Now as for smoking this weekend. I would start with something simple, like ribs or maybe some chicken, watch the chicken though, it is easy to dry out. When smoking meat you will notice that it will take alot longer than just grilling it, or cooking it in the house. I would probably go with the ribs my self. If you do the spares there are a few things you should watch on youtube before you get started.

1. Cut of the ribs, most of us around here go with the St. Louis Cut. When you trim keep the meat, good eats.
How to BBQ: Trimming Spare Ribs into a St. Louis Cut - YouTube

2. Using a rub - Most of us have our own recipes for rubs, you can make one up, or buy one off a shelf. Here is a simple one, it's a great base rub.
BBQ Pit Boys Barbecue Dry Rub For Ribs Recipe - YouTube

3. Knowing your methods of smoking. Smoking is low and slow. With spares it should take around 6 hours to get them where you want. If you go with baby backs those should only take about 3 maybe 4 hours at the most. I use what is known as the 3, 2, 1 Method. First 3 hours of smoking uncovered, and around 225 to 250 degrees, I spritz with apple juice, or cider ever 30 minutes or so. 2 hours wrapped in foil, this is the time you can flavor your ribs. Inside the foil tent, I normally will add onto of the ribs, some brown sugar, honey, some squeez butter, and some sort of liquid, apple juice, or cider, beer, lager, something like that. What you are wanting to achieve with the foil tent is pull back on the ribs, and to keep them moist. Pretty much what you are doing is steaming them. you do this for around 2 hours at around 225 to 250. The last leg of the smoking is only gonna last about 30 minutes to an hour, this is where you want the ribs to tighten back up. Take the ribs out of the foil and place them on the grates. Crank your temp up to around 300 - 350. This is also where you can add your sauce. You are going to want to sauce your ribs with a couple of coats of sauce per side. What you are doing here is because of the high temperature, when you sauce your ribs the heat is actually caramelizing the sauce. Sauce once close the smoker and let it go for 15 minutes, sauce again let it go for another 15 minutes. How many time you do this is up to you. I would encourage you to try the ribs with out a sauce first, sometime just the rub is good enough. 
3-2-1 Method For BBQ Ribs - YouTube

Just remember, if your looking, you ain't cooking!!!! Have fun brother....


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Scott..nice snag. Dont think I have seen that one before. Please tell me it do not have the chips and the water pan on the same level. Some of the little upright electrics do that for some crazy reason. Fact is I own one..lol. Watch for grease fires. Kindly let us know how it works out. Thanks. 



Rivmage said:


> Why's that? Several different BBQ sites give it a better review then the Brickmann plus temp control, insulated, etc.
> 
> Thank you,
> Scott


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 20, 2013)

Rivmage said:


> I picked up a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker on the way home from work.
> 
> Now I need to decide what I'm going to smoke this weekend. Suggestions?
> 
> Scott


 
A cigar?  Or a pipe?


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 20, 2013)

Dog turd?


----------



## dledmo (Apr 20, 2013)

I nominate sarcastic internet posters get smoked


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried it? Are they hard to keep lit by any chance? Feller I used to say thats why that he gave up trying to smoke chickens.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 21, 2013)

dledmo said:


> I nominate sarcastic internet posters get smoked


 If this rain ever stops, I might.  I see animals walking by in pairs towards the old man's house...you know, the guy building that huge boat-like-thing in his back yard.  A couple of llamas just walked by followed by a pair of kangaroos.

BOB:drinkers:


----------



## dledmo (Apr 21, 2013)

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration or NOAA which pronounced like "Noah" predicts the rain, coincidence?  If the Llamas are followed by Kangaroos then they are being loaded in reverse alphabetical order, therefore what tasty animal starting with J should  be saved next?  I nominate Jack Daniels!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 22, 2013)

Remember to load the unicorns this time. That really got the drunk Irishmen upset supposedly.


----------



## Max1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't for get BW's evolutionary missing link the Dodo this time on the ark please....


----------

